# anyone looking to get rid if their mts system?



## Adikt2LGB (Mar 8, 2013)

Sorry if this is in the wrong spot, which I'm sure it ifs, so please move it or tell me where to, im on my phone so i can only stand so much crap from compatability flaws on my android, which only shows me dcc forums ;-). Im building a big layout but i don't have the heart to gut my lgb engines and make em Aristo battery like my others are. I have no interest on funding a store on ebay who wants like 500+ for just the central station and controller, used..... If anyone wants to sell to a good home that will take care of the system,  i would love to buy it
please pm me 
Thanks
Alex


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't have MTS system, but get a different browser for android... Firefox and Boat browser work fine... 

Greg


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Alex: 

You may be able to put together a new basic system consisting of a Piko central station, an LGB loco remote, and a Massoth transducer for about $450.00. This system has limitations but it is upgradable. 

Mohammed 

AllAboutLGB.com
MassothUSA.com


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Adikt2LGB on 30 May 2013 08:27 AM 
i don't have the heart to gut my lgb engines and make em Aristo battery like my others are. 


Thanks Alex 


Hi Alex,

MTS is alive and well. 

My Aristo locos run on Revolutions (track power) and my LGB locos run (and always will run) on track power and or MTS.

I sent you a PM.

Jerry


----------



## Adikt2LGB (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, its less the money(well kinda ;-) )and more the purist in me who doesnt have the heart to put aristo in the masterpiece of a good lgb engine. Thanks for the recommendations, the only problem is that the people on ebay are either trying to make money off of what they bought it for the lgb pre·bankruptcy price of 600+, or trying to buy and sell....... Which i dont have an interest in promoting, i would rather pay someone who wants it to go to a good home  and will be used daily.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Which MTS system, there is: 
Type I serial only, 14 speed steps, no switch control, 8 addresses 
Type II Serial only, 14 speed steps, no switch control, 23 addresses 
Type II w/P parallel operation 
Type III parallel, 14 speed steps (28 if using the Navigator), 23 loco addresses. 

I personally would value the type I and II at under $100 as serial is way too limited. 


Parallel is the way to go.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

All ads, both selling stuff and want ads MUST go in the Classifieds. Ads in the forums are against *The Rules*.


----------

